Ask HN: Will you buy a smartphone without camera, GPS and sensors? - baybal2
======
gargravarr
I still use a point-and-shoot (I don't really like the highly-advanced camera
on my Galaxy S5 because the interface is poor).

GPS is difficult, because navigation is so much better when you pull up-to-
date maps from the internet - old standalone sat nav units go out of date very
quickly, as do printed maps. But at the same time, I don't want the companies
behind it to have free rein of my location data to spam me with adverts.

The rest of the sensors aren't that useful - the light sensor is a nice
convenience to dim the screen, but Apple introduced the concept over 10 years
ago and most laptop manufacturers still handle brightness manually, so swiping
the control panel down on a phone and sliding for brightness isn't a big deal.
The rotation sensor annoys me, especially if I pick up a device while I'm
lying in bed, so I have the screen orientation locked. Other sensors like the
health-based heart rate sensor on my S5 are neat, but totally optional.

In short, yes, no (mostly) and yes.

~~~
dozzie
> GPS is difficult [...]

How about dedicated GPS receiver connected with bluetooth? I used to carry
one, it worked well.

~~~
detaro
That'd be my option as well, but more as a workaround for a device that I
really wanted otherwise but didn't have GPS for some reason and not as "that's
the setup I want". If I were to carry a GPS tracker anyways sometimes (e.g.
when I don't have a phone with me), then it might be different.

------
Broken_Hippo
Nope.

I use the camera all the freaking time. As in, more than I use the phone
function. For me, it is one of the more handy functions of the phone. I no
longer keep a camera on me at all times.

GPS? Yeah, I kind of rely on it from time to time to find places I've never
been before. In addition, I have a very poor sense of direction, made worse by
moving to a northern latitude and from a fairly flat place to a mountainous
one. I also use it when on vacation.

Things like rotation sensors I would rather have with me. I could probably
live without some because I don't realize they are there or how they help.

------
nikajon_es
without-camera: maybe without-GPS: yes without-sensors: (without knowing
exactly what "sensors" are) I think yes. But I may be using a "sensor" that I
don't know about

The camera is nice for quick snapshots of moments, and when someone else's
camera has died, it's nice to be able to take over. But all-in-all I don't use
the camera that much. GPS: having turn-by-turn directions is nice, but I can
read a map and its nice to understand where you're going before just relying
on something telling you to "turn left now"...

There are a ton of sensors in phones now-a-days, so I'm not sure which ones
are in use to provide some features that I may really like. Therefore, I'd
have to see on this one. My initial reaction is that I don't really use many
of them, but this may be a false assumption.

------
fiftyacorn
I considered dumbing down my phone recently after my last one broke. Opted for
a cheap android as i wanted a podcast player, and a camera to photograph kids

One thing i want is a cover for my camera lenses - i hate that cases dont have
this by default. Also i could live without the front camera

why no GPS?

~~~
baybal2
Some cheapest SoCs still don't have GPS receivers

------
detaro
Currently not, large part of why I have a smartphone is to not carry a bag
full of different devices.

------
cimmanom
Nope, those are the two features of my phone that I actually _want_ to use
(camera and mapping) because they're useful to have on hand but not time
sinks. I would love to buy one that didn't support web browsing or games,
though!

------
5555624
It depends largely on the price. Although I occasionally use the camera, I
tend to use my dedicated camera more. I have the location turned off. Since my
phone is getting old, I've thought of reverting to a dumb phone, so I might.

------
superasn
Definitely not but I would certainly buy a phone that isn't running background
processes all the time or doesn't have to be connected or pinging the internet
all the time.

------
goblins
Yes.

Have a point and shoot for decent pictures, my current phone's camera is
pants.

Handy as maps are I wonder what privacy I'm giving up using them.

I don't use sensors.

I've actually considered recently getting a dumb phone.

------
bsvalley
The 2 apps I use the most on my mobile phone are the Camera app and Google
Map. In today’s and age I would not spend money on a Startac Motorola or a
Nokia phone.

------
mtmail
Will it have wifi? Then an app can still estimate my position using SSID and
cell tower location.

Could a hardware button disabling all sensors be an option?

~~~
baybal2
>Will it have wifi?

Certainly

------
MaryTurner
mmmh it's pretty hard to responde. Sensors?? Yes i could live without, camera
..mmmhhh may be (it better to have 10 good photo than 10000000 of low quality,
in terms of frame photo). ..in the gps ..no i could live without even if
sometimes it's very useful even only to plot a run or a walking

------
muzani
The absolute minimum I need for a smartphone is GPS and mobile data. I'd
rather drop wifi or even SMS first.

------
dyeje
Camera and GPS are must haves. I have no interest in keeping track of two more
devices.

------
runjake
No. Those are probably the 3 things I use the most.

------
tomtompl
If the price will be low enough - i might consider.

------
edimaudo
Isn't that a feature phone?

